# Best brushes



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

I just wondered what brushes does everyone use and what is your fav? Im thinking of getting some new ones for the girls but there isn't actually that great a choice in the UK...so it would be nice to have a few recommendations so i can look around knowing im getting something good. There was a post about pin brushes just the other day and a great (american) link given but unfortunatly was going to cost a fortune to ship them to the UK!  

whats your fav brush?


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

I have brush by KW cosmetics, All Systems and Madan. I absolutely fell in love in Madan after I tried it for my first time. I definately recommend buying Madan. :biggrin:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

i've always heard nothing but rave reviews about madan, so when it came time for me to choose a brush, i went with that hands down. that many satisfied malt owners can't be wrong...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Madan!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 12 2010, 05:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885022


> Madan![/B]


I agree... have used many other brushes then finally got a Madan (recent) - wow just wow...no comparison...glides through the hair and it doesn't drag on their skin


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok that does it, i need a madan brush!! :biggrin: Thats thats the kind i was going to buy last night online, think it was $16 but the shipping to the UK was betwen $25 and $49!!!!! :blink: :blink: :blink: 

So needless to say i didnt go for it! I cant find any in the UK  but i will have a good look over the weekend. I see someone on ebay america has them for about £25 uk pounds and £10ish postage which is still a lot but better than the other site was so I will keep looking and maybe find it here or somewhere with cheaper postage.. i mean, its a brush... it cant be THAT heavy lol 

Thanks everyone :biggrin:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Bellasmummy @ Feb 12 2010, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885026


> Ok that does it, i need a madan brush!! :biggrin: Thats thats the kind i was going to buy last night online, think it was $16 but the shipping to the UK was betwen $25 and $49!!!!! :blink: :blink: :blink:
> 
> So needless to say i didnt go for it! I cant find any in the UK  but i will have a good look over the weekend. I see someone on ebay america has them for about £25 uk pounds and £10ish postage which is still a lot but better than the other site was so I will keep looking and maybe find it here or somewhere with cheaper postage.. i mean, its a brush... it cant be THAT heavy lol
> 
> Thanks everyone :biggrin:[/B]


I've seen them sold on Ebay... make sure you confirm the size though (one I had thought about bidding on before I found Jenny was for a large size). I would think someone may have them closer to you or for more reasonable shipping...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Check our Ragtak World...you can always e-mail and ask about shipping.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Fiona, there is a Madan seller in the UK, let me find the link for you


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

The site is still fairly new but i know the lady (she shows maltese)! She also sells the Wampum coat care range!
http://topdollar-grooming.webs.com/apps/webstore/


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

The Madan brushes have a patented pin securement................guaranteed not to fall in or pull out. They last.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oooh thank you soooo much for the link!! Thats great AND the hair the comb too, as id wanted that from the other website - yeay!! Does it matter what coloue brush i get? are they all the same? Bella wants a pink one!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I think I'm the only one who doesn't like Madan LOL, maybe I was just too used to my CC one. Anyway apparently there is a difference between the colors: here is a thread about it. Madan Colors Happy shopping!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Feb 12 2010, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885125


> I think I'm the only one who doesn't like Madan LOL, maybe I was just too used to my CC one. Anyway apparently there is a difference between the colors: here is a thread about it. Madan Colors Happy shopping![/B]


Well...I'm glad you didn't like your Madan brush since you sold it to me! LOL! But I absolutely love it and couldn't live without it now.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I love the Madan brush, I have the pink regular size and the mini one(I believe it only comes in pink). I like the mini better for Shiloh's size. It's great at getting her little nooks and crannies!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I love the Madan brush, I have the pink regular size and the mini one(I believe it only comes in pink). I like the mini better for Shiloh's size. It's great at getting her little nooks and crannies!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

No contest here: Chris Christensen 1 inch pin brush. :biggrin:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have become a Madan fan as well. It is doing a great job with the girls coats. My new favorite ring brush is the small pink oval. 

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Feb 12 2010, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885125


> I think I'm the only one who doesn't like Madan LOL, maybe I was just too used to my CC one. Anyway apparently there is a difference between the colors: here is a thread about it. Madan Colors Happy shopping![/B]


But I didn't like it on Cadeau. In fact the first Madan brush I bought died when I was using on him. But yes, the folks I bought it from stood by it and gave me a replacement. It has worked much better. 


QUOTE (almitra @ Feb 13 2010, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885252


> No contest here: Chris Christensen 1 inch pin brush. :biggrin:[/B]


For Cadeau though I still prefer his Chris Christensen brushes.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Chris Christensen is another one id wondered about. My friend had a masonpearson brush for her girls which i used when i looked after them and i loved it but to be honest they are a bit too expensive!! The one she had was about £80! Ive seen them on ebay but they are still a lot. Thanks for the link on the colours, think a pink one would do fine  that site was great and good prices - thanks again  xxx


----------

